# Fort Collins ladies apres work boating



## supersue

I am very up for it as many others I know are likely also.- I am not going to be in the Fort as much this summer but still will join when in town. -I'm down.-SMD


ripdam said:


> So there is a crew of women that mountian bike in Fort Collins at horsetooth every week after workish called team BOB. Why not steal their idea and bring it to the Poudre? No need to copy the name, or even have one, unless someone feels strongly creative. Pick one evening per week, time, and place to meet to set shuttle. If we had enough turn out, we could have different goups for different sections. From what I have seen on trail runs while the team BOB ladies are out in horsetooth, its a very positive and encouraging atmosphere.
> 
> Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## holley

ripdam said:


> No need to copy the name, or even have one, unless someone feels strongly creative


I thought it was unofficially the Poudre Puffs...

Some regular boating with the ladies sounds like fun. Sunshine, water, a good group of girls, and beer at the take-out. Sarah K, are you up for making the drive to meet us?

I'm also still hoping for the CO river tour that was brought up earlier in the year. You know, where the local girls play tour guide on their home river, and we all try boating some different stuff.


----------



## conmihupa

Count me in girls, I just have to get a ride over every now and then from Steamboat. I am good for gas money, don´t worry :-D
Pura vida
Sarah


----------



## Matt J

So how are you going to keep the guys away?

Kristin says she's down!

Y'all have a good summer.


----------



## Guest

*Poudre Puffs*

Im going to try and get a new boat this weekend at the swap... Ill be ready to shred the nar nar with ya'll.


----------



## riveranimal652

I think it is a great idea!
Bonnie


----------



## lmaciag

I'd be up for that... I'm sure I could get a few Denver girls to join me... Sounds like fun!

Laurie


----------



## FCez

*Boating on the Poudre*

I'm in! I'm in Florida now, but will be in Fort Collins by May 15th. Once there, I'll be looking to boat pretty much every day. Anyone in for late afternoon/early evening runs on Bridges (or whatever) on weekdays, let me know. 

Cheers,
Steph


----------



## dbundy

Count me in! I have to work until 5 daily. But, could meet up there around 5:30-6 once the river is running. Bridges is always a good option for a wide range of skills. Probably only 1-2 weeks away! Wahoo!


----------



## holley

Hey Dion...Middle may be good to go by the weekend! I'm out Saturday, but call if you want to rally for Sunday. Definitely wahoo!

Hol


----------



## Loaner

Does anyone know if we need to re-subscribe to the Rock Report, if receiving it prior to all the site changes? Thanks.

I would definitely be interested in joining for Bridges runs. I'd be interested in checking out other sections as well, just not the Narrows. I'd love to watch you all do it though! Most of the time I'm with husband and friends, but a lot of the time I'm looking to hook up, so this will be great. We get down about 3 times during the week, and I occasionally work out of our Fort Collins branch. 

Steph, is your phone number the same as last summer?


----------



## ripdam

*Yeehaw!*

Pumped on the response! I'll check the rock on my way over from Steamboat next Monday. Its supposed to be in the 80s this weekend. Maybe we will get some water next week. Send me an email if you are interested in trying to get this going some day the first week of May if we have water. Im up for scraping down bridges, or rockin out some mid-lower narrows, which may be better at low water. Either way, I'll bring beers for the takeout!

I am kind of a jack ass though ...Had this idea, and won't really be around this summer. So I will work the initial organization, and I figure it can just go from there. 

Jaime
[email protected]


----------



## holley

Loaner said:


> Does anyone know if we need to re-subscribe to the Rock Report, if receiving it prior to all the site changes? Thanks.


Unless your email has changed, you won't need to re-subscribe, as the rock report is seperate from the Buzz. You probably haven't gotten an email yet, cause I don't think any reports have been sent out this season. If you need to change your email address or add someone else, you can do it at: Poudre River | Streamflow Data | Rock Report

Looking forward to paddling with you all this summer, wherever it is. Poudre Park and Bridges are a blast, and so are the Mish runs. Let's just hit whatever is running first! 

And Jaime, you're not really a jackass....maybe a punkass...and we'll miss you when you're gone this summer, but we'll drink a beer for you at the take out.  Call when you are on your way over next week!


----------



## ripdam

Looks runable...Anyone up for a May day run? Not sure if this becomes the official start, but why not! I'm up for anything, Pineview bridges or middle, lower narrows.

Jaime
[email protected]
970-819-3139


----------



## conmihupa

I am back and I wanna boat with you ladies, I am calling you right now Jaime....


----------



## susanmac

I am new to FC and the Poudre, and I have been looking for some boating friends. I would love to join you. Has anyone decided on a time and place for the first get together? Also, I am looking for some roll practice partners, if anyone is interested.


----------



## FCez

*Poudre ladies*

How about BTO at 5:30 next Wednesday? I'll be in a beat up white neon with a blue EZ on top. 

Steph


----------



## susanmac

*Wed. at 5:30*

Wednesday at 5:30m sounds great. I haven't been on the Poudre before, but I have asked around and I think that section is in my capabilities. Do you have all the beta on it, so maybe I could mostly follow? See you at the Bridges put in on Wed. I am in a silver Honda Passport with NC licence plate.


----------



## Robin

*I'll be around.*

I'd love to boat with some girls. I've mostly boated with guys ever since I've started and can count on one hand how many times I've been on the water with a girl. I'll probably be checking out the Bridges take-out/ put-in around 6:00p.


----------



## holley

*Girls Day!*

Hope to see a lot of ladies on the river tomorrow. Jaime, will you be in town?

Yeehaaw! Gonna be juicy up there!


----------



## sarahkonamojo

*Meeting place*

Uh, just to clarify. We are meeting at BTO, Bridges Take Out. In case you don't know where it is... Head west on Highway 14. Pass filter plant, pass Gateway Natural area. Road curves to your left, as road curves back to the right there is a dam. About 1/2 mile past the dam on the right there is a pull out. Just past the pull out is a parking area that is off the road. This is BTO.

Hoping to run Lower Mish.

Sarah


----------



## ripdam

Wish I were in town. We are on the falling limb here in the boat. Pumped that this worked out. Have a blast out there!


----------



## dbundy

I'll be there. The weather is supposed to be a bit dreary...dress warm. I'll probably be in a white VW van. I'm really looking forward to it. BTO at 5:30. See you there-


----------



## raftmwd

Sorry I missed BTO. Is there a set time and place every week?
Lindsey


----------



## ldebell

*time/place for Girl's Class III night on the Poudre*

Last time was great--even with the bad weather we had a great showing!

How about sticking with Wednesdays at BTO at 5:30 for Class III boating? 

Though most of this should go without saying I think we should have the following "rules" for Wed. Chick Night:
1) Unless specified otherwise on Mountain Buzz, we'll be running Bridges, Lower Mish and/or Poudre Park (Class III)
2) all paddlers should have a combat roll
3) the "15-minute" grace rule will be employed (e.g. if you're more than 15 minutes late there is no guarantee that the group will wait)
4) these sessions are not lessons


Hope to see some of you next week!
Linsey


----------

